# Kampa Aqua Fridge/ Freezer 26 litre



## aikidomo (Jan 8, 2008)

:roll: 
Hi 
Does anyone on here have an operation manual for our Kampa Aqua fridge, I cannot find anything on line .
We' re having a bit of trouble with it and before we go to the trouble of taking it back to where we bought it last year my wife would like to make sure that we are operating it properly, it does not go down in temperature at all. 
On top of that we are off tomorrow to Skegness and would like to use it if pos, don't ask what has happened to  the original, hunted high and low already!
Thanks.


----------

